# Children on the Internet - your feelings?



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

So recently we have had some friends staying with us , they have 3 children aged between 7 and 14. Their parents have recently left back for christchurch to try and sort out what is left of their business etc etc and so the kids are staying on with us for a couple of weeks as they are attending the local school while things settle back down. This has led to some interesting questions regarding the internet.

My partner is a computer technician and so as such he has net nannied our internet connection up to the eyeballs and back, believe me - nothing is getting pass his blocks , dispite the 14 yr olds attempts to hack through. Their parents have basically said "treat them as if they are your own" and as they are under our roof I expect them to follow the same rules as the other children - we frequently have nephews and nieces etc staying with us , so same rule for everybody means no one feels hard done by - usually.

I am wondering what your rules re internet are (or if you are a child - and to me a child is anyone under the age of 18 , what are the rules your parents set for you using the internet?) I have no facebook , no forums (unless pre-vetted by us), no R rated material or material of questionable content, I am highly skeptical of online chat programs like msn and skype for kids - I dont see the need (except for if they're talking to family - alot of ours is overseas) if they want to talk to their friends , I think face to face is best - I am over tween girls getting into massive blowups over something that happened on facebook or msn. one big headache.

They tell me im a scrouge - I probably am but I just don't see the need for it all , for homework is one thing - and that is fine if you cant find it in books , then use the internet - but for anything else I really dont like it.

theres no cellphone reception at our home so that isnt an issue - but I just hate to see kids sat at a computer all day or infront of the telly - I spent my youth outside playing in the creek or climbing trees - maybe Im just old with old values!!!


so tell me , what are your rules and feelings towards children on the internet?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't see a problem with programs like MSN or other cyber connection tools like that - the fact is that most of youngsters (and adults) have networked that way and it's a normal part of life for most of people nowadays. Personally I can see the need - if friends don't live that close to you, it's easier to keep in touch and at least I love to have some casual chat with people around times when I can't meet anyone in person.

Personally I think it depends also on the kid's age - 7 years old is a bit different than 17 years old. I don't think that things like Facebook are for very young kids and they need also a lot of guiding when surffing on web - I wouldn't leave a kid that young alone with a computer in which you have an internet connection. In my personal opinion, also teenagers need kind of guiding ans supervising where they go (I'd personally allow Facebook or other social networks to a teenager but require that I can supervise usage), but depending on the person I'd pretty much rely on a person around his or her 18's. Also time limitation would be good; no sitting behind the screen for hours every day but have some time limit how much the kid can use a computer/web.

ETA: I'm 21 and don't have kids at the moment. Personally I started to use Internet around my teen years and actually none supervised me - thinking that now when I'm older, there are/were risks that I didn't realize around that time so maybe it'd have been good if someone had supervised/guided me more. That hacking thing you mentioned sounds like something that I'd give some sanctions.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My kids are 7 and nearly 10.

No Facebook, no online chatting, no forums, no using Google or other search engine without an adult present, all e-mails are sent though my account and must be approved by an adult before being sent. No printing anything without adult consent (I was going broke buying paper!!). Games are fine, if they aren't on a pre-approved website (they mostly visit the Disney website) then they have to ask first. 

Any attempt to hack or bypass the blocks we have results in the power cord to the computer "disappearing" for a minimum of a month. 

Each child has their own computer (hand-me-downs from hubby and I) so we bookmark everything they don't need to ask permission to visit and ask before going somewhere new.

The internet can be a scary place!! The rules will obviously change as they get older but for now, this is fine.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Internet and children really scares me. I'm only 21 myself, but when I see all these kids with their laptops and their smartphones with internet connections, it makes me nervous. 

Not including the fact that people are so plugged into their electronics that they're losing actual face to face social skills, the internet is dangerous. 
You can find ANYTHING on the internet. 

For younger children (under 16) I think I would want to have the passwords to all their accounts and have monitoring software and firewalls. I think the computer should be kept in a public area like the living room and the child must know that the computer is a privilege, NOT a right. On that note, internet time would be limited to a few hours a day. 

It's a very delicate balancing act, IMO which makes me happy I am not yet a parent...

Sidenote: Hope all you and your family are doing okay in chch, it's been a very trying time...


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

_(If I had kids)_ I do not believe I would give them unsupervised computer access until the age 15, at the least. Or even later depending on the child's maturity. 

But personally, I am thankful that I never had parents controlling my every move. I do believe some parents can cross the line- causing the child to rebel.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Spastic Dove, 
Great point on keeping the computer in the living room, no personal laptops etc.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I had unsupervised internet access at age 12. My parents trusted my brother and I, and our computer was in a public place. They used the same computer as us, so it was obvious if we had been going and getting viruses. 
Otherwise, they figured "kids will be kids." If we go and find something horrible on the internet that makes us cry, we have to learn to be more careful about what we click on. My parents knew I was on an internet forum at age 12, but it was a highly monitored video game forum, so they trusted me on it. (For reference, a person got banned for a year just because they asked for a picture of me. Just my face, not even anything inappropriate.)


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Luckily I was more of the outdoorsy type when I was younger (and still am), I didn't get on the internet much at all, so my parents didn't have to keep me off of it at that age. It does make me nervous a bit for kids that age to be on the internet not cause of the things on it, but cause it can get very unhealthy. I've read where kids are more likely to develop psychological issues if they are on the computer too much.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I had internet when I was younger, but I didn't really use it. I was outside all the time. Now I use it way too much I'm sure. 

The main thing that worries me is when I see children and teenagers revealing tons and tons of personal information about their whole lives. I don't think they realize that whatever they write on the internet is a permanent record. It could potentially backfire on them later on in life. I know, kids will be kids, and I don't fault them for that. They just need to be more careful about what they reveal. It's very easy for people to look up others on the internet. Every identifying detail they give out makes it that much easier. 

I also think lots of children/teenagers aren't learning how to properly socialize. They are getting less and less face to face contact, and more hiding behind the computer screen or text messages. I see it all over facebook where the person seems loud and outspoken online, but in person they are incredibly withdrawn and nervous. 

A friend of mine has a 5 year old son. All I hear about it how great he is with computers, and playing video games. I hardly ever hear of him doing anything outside, or even playing with his parents. I have heard that he doesn't get along well with other children. It's really sad, as he seems like a nice boy, but he has minimal guidance and exposure to the world. 

I don't think the internet is bad, but it needs to be used in moderation. If all the child does is go on the internet, what lifeskills are they going to learn? The internet should be used in life's downtime, not as a life.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmmm my childern are only 1 and 4 so I have thought about it, but I'm sure I'm going to end up being a lot like the OP.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ptvintage said:


> I don't think the internet is bad, but it needs to be used in moderation. If all the child does is go on the internet, what lifeskills are they going to learn? The internet should be used in life's downtime, not as a life.


Agreed. Plus, I can always tell the kids who are unmonitored, as they believe they can say whatever they want to whomever they want. In horrible language, with appalling grammar and spelling. I want to throttle their parents for letting them think they're allowed to act that way. :-x

I have internet access at work and home, but rarely hang on the computer at home. I have too much to do, and a real life off the computer! Who has time to worry about the cyber world when the real one is out there in all its glory, just waiting to be explored?

Everyone wonders why all these children are sick and dropping dead from heart problems. I don't. Most of them don't get any outside time or exercise, unless it's sports for school. I've heard this is the first generation of American children that are not expected to outlive their parents, and I blame their sedentary lifestyles. Get off the danged computer and phone, and go DO something!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Agreed. Plus, I can always tell the kids who are unmonitored, as they believe they can say whatever they want to whomever they want. In horrible language, with appalling grammar and spelling. I want to throttle their parents for letting them think they're allowed to act that way. :-x
> 
> I have internet access at work and home, but rarely hang on the computer at home. I have too much to do, and a real life off the computer! Who has time to worry about the cyber world when the real one is out there in all its glory, just waiting to be explored?
> 
> Everyone wonders why all these children are sick and dropping dead from heart problems. I don't. Most of them don't get any outside time or exercise, unless it's sports for school. I've heard this is the first generation of American children that are not expected to outlive their parents, and I blame their sedentary lifestyles. Get off the danged computer and phone, and go DO something!


Although I'm a teen and haven't experience the real world yet, I couldn't agree more with this. Which is why I'm proud that I get out and ride horses and take walks around the street or something. Although I do get on the computer at home when night time comes around, but I do homework as well. I'm glad to be very healthy and fit.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

SR ~ AMEN! 

I agree whole heartedly. I waitress part time in the winters and I see so many people who bring their kids in and the whole dinner there are never two words said because the kid is posting on Facebook via mobile phone, the mom is playing Wheel of Fortune and Dad is checking the stocks. Or whatever. It makes no sense to me. 

My daughter is 14 and does have a cell phone, but internet is blocked on it, for this reason. She has 1/2 an hour of internet each night, and all her e mails are forwarded to my account as well so I can see who she's talking to, which is mostly her father.

I think the tech age is biting people in the butt and giving more free rein to lazy people. Just my opinion, and I've been known to be a mean beast at times, but how easy is it to stick a device in front your childs face as opposed to answering 50,000 questions or actually having those loooooong booooring discussions about how school went that day. *Note Sarcasm*

My daughter whipped out her phone one night while we were eating and she didn't see it for a month.

Ok, that was kind of a cell phone rant, but it's the same concept. I truly think that for a lot of people technology is taking over parenting and it disgusts me, is what I'm trying to say. 

I agree with OP. The internet or cell phone is not an acceptable substitue for climbing trees, riding bikes, running, sports, riding, etc. Along with the other issues involved, socialization skills, the danger factor, etc.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

Im glad that im not the completely backwards Neanderthal that the children in my care would have me believe!! I just dont understand the parents who wont let their kids get dirty - we live rurally but my son attends a kindergarten in town and so a lot of his little mates are city kids. When they come to play , their parents are utterly horrified that we let our son ride his bike out in the muddy paddock getting utterly filthy - their kids freak out if they get the tinest speck of dust on their trainers. Now I can understand not wanted to get clean white trainers dirty - but for this reason , my son lives in gumboots at home , and I dont buy white shoes!! - I allways make sure I have lots of spare pairs of boots avaliable for visiters.

I consider it a good day if I have my son in the shower in the evening trying to extract the child from the dirt - and he sleeps and eats well because of it.

We have an older laptop set up at home with learning games on it - sesame street , thomas the tank , winnie the pooh etc - but that is all that is on it , no internet no nothing - and he is allowed 20mins of this in the evenings before bed , but he usually opts for a board game (dont ask me why - he cant spell or count - but he loves monopoly) 

Dusty - i get you entirely about the cell phones , my sister has older kids (still all under 15 though) and they have cellphones as they walk to and from school , it is so she can contact them if need be as they walk quite a distance , but as soon as they walk in the door the cellphones go in a bucket until the next day.

heck - I had a giggle when these kids im looking after went out to check for eggs with my son , and he wades into the coop shoving the hens out of the way no worry - and theyre freaking out because the hen might bite them and they might get muck on their new gumboots (I took them out to buy some the otherday). Told them , if you want eggs for breakfast you have to go and get them!!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

_I think it's wonderfully natural to allow your children to PLAY. Good grief! That's why God made dirt wshable! I agree completely about children's use of the internet. I think if you'll look around that's part of the overall problem with children today; no childhood! They interact regularly with adult things and see and hear too much! I raised my out in the country and tried to instill those values. When my daughter left for college, she said: "I dont want to live in a small place anymore; give me a big city with lots to see and do." Guess where she lives now, after college and marriage and kids? In a very rural area!! She sees how much better it is to raise children in that environment. And her kids play outside, and get dirty and take a bath everynight~to wash off some of the childhood wonder. You're obviously doing a great job, Scoop!! And CHEERS to the rest of you, too!!_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow... I think I would have a spazz attack if my parents controled me that much... I also live in a very rural place where I grew up my whole life. I love to go on the computer to watch videos on youtube, such google and online tack stores to day dream about fancy tack and horses! 

Though, I am not very into facebook, I go on it to see what my friends are up too and to see pictures of vaccations, trips, horse shows and clinics! 

I love this forum too! I have learned soo much from it, when before I would have to beg my parents for more books to learn everything! 

I think the key is how long you let them go on it. Make sure it's enough time for them to have fun but also get them outside to do stuff! Which doesn't mean only 1 hour or 1/2 hour, It could be 3 or 4 hours as long as you balance it out with ACTUAL socializing and outside time.

My mom was actually saying that people at her work (hospital) say they can't believe her kids (me and my sisters) spend so much time hanging out with each other and her. We love to have our girl talks!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

After having raised a 18 yr old that recently "moved out" of the house, I wish I'd done alot of things different. I had a gut feeling about raising her, but let others talk me out of the way I wanted things done. 

I don't think kids need cell phones. But my daughter had one. It was meant to allow her to talk to her father and call me during school outings to keep in contact, but it quickly became out of control. She was attached to that thing. She couldn't function without it. And the attitude that came with was outrageous. One time someone she didn't know texted her and asked her for her name and age and she responded. When I found out, she couldn't understand why I was so upset. I couldn't monitor it fast enough. She kept incoming and outgoing messages deleted most the time. But on the occassion that I could catch a message or two, I'd see guys half dressed sending pictures of themselves. I hate to imagine the things I didn't catch. 

The internet caused us the most problems. At 16, thinking she was responsible enough, I allowed her some internet time. She quickly turned it into a "find a guy and lets talk about sex time". So I'd ban her from the internet. Each time, I'd try to give her a little more responsibility and try to trust her, I'd find out she'd use facebook as a singles website or find that she'd met someone online and given them our house number.

I love my daughter, but between school, internet, and cell phones. She became a self centered child who didn't care about anyone but herself that wasn't responsible or trust-worthy. 

Around here, I meet alot of folks that homeschool their children. These kids don't have access to the internet or cell phones. They don't believe they are entitled to one either. They are the most polite, respectful, caring children that you have ever met. If I had to do it all over again, this is the way I'd want to raise my child.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I would still consider myself a child..I'm thirteen years old and obviously lol I use the Internet. My mother trusts me, so she let's me use the computer. The internet is a great learning source and it's fun too. BUT, it's dangerous and there are a lot of bad thing on the nets. My thoughts on it are: if you have a good, trustable child, it should be okay. If you have a flaky, "bad" child, you probably shouldn't let them use the Internet. And if you have an immature or un-educated over computers child, teach them a bit and just tell them the do's and donts. *** NOTE TO ALL PARENTS*** PLEASEEEE block inapropriate ads and sites because I accidentally stumbled across a site and IM SCARRED FOR LIFE!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Also: I don't believe that computers, cellphones etc make your child "spoil" or "go bad". It's the child's actions and how you monitor their use.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

its nice to hear from a younger voice glitter horse - and believe me , it horrifies me the popups and sites!! 

a friends son was googling some stuff for his school project - I think he was looking for pictures to print out and stick in , keep in mind he was 7 at the time - he types in 'noodles'......well you can guess what came up!!!!


made me laugh at the time , but his mum was , and still is utterly mortified! !


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my opinion is, if my parents treated me so controlling i think i would have rebeled. i think if you treat children like adults they will rise to your standards. and i don't mean treat a 7 year old as an adult. but 13 is a good age to treat adult like. i had internet access at age 9 and i was gaming away on computer MMO's! i used forums around the age of 10-11 when i had my iguanas and was soaking up care info on every pet and animal i could from forums. and at age 15 i got my first horse.. what did i do?? BAM looked for a forum and look what i found =) i've learned so much here. i think it just depends on the child on how it should be monitored. but frankly. i like my privacy. and if my parents had me forwarding EVERY email i sent and recieved to them i would feel untrusted therefore making my relationship with my parents suck. and if they had my passwords? i honestly wouldn't use that because once again i wouldn't feel trusted. thats just my opinion. i grew up with free range internet access from a VERY young age around 6 or 7? i loved the internet and i loved learning from it. and i used it wisely. though i wont disagree that i had a few popups which scarred me for life lol but thats what a good popup blocker is for!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I think some of you are a little TOO controlling of what your kid is doing. 

I'm pretty sure if my parents controlled my electronic usage like that, I'd have a fit, because their cell phones are stuck to their ears and they are on it as much as I am.

They don't monitor my internet usage, but I don't do anything stupid on here anyways. They'd rather me make a mistake and come across something that would scar me than to try and hide me from the world. That's fine. I learn my lesson. 

As far as cell phones, mine is almost always with me. I could function without it. I did for thirteen years. But now that I have one, it's kind of become part of me.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm actually not really concerned if my child got scarred. If they want to look up adult websites it'll get them a sex talk and thats about it. 

I'm more concerned about their safety and them spending too much time connected to a cell/internet/gaming system/etc. 

It's definitely a case by case basis and if the -earn- my trust and respect that will come with more privileges.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> my opinion is, if my parents treated me so controlling i think i would have rebeled. i think if you treat children like adults they will rise to your standards. and i don't mean treat a 7 year old as an adult. but 13 is a good age to treat adult like. i had internet access at age 9 and i was gaming away on computer MMO's! i used forums around the age of 10-11 when i had my iguanas and was soaking up care info on every pet and animal i could from forums. and at age 15 i got my first horse.. what did i do?? BAM looked for a forum and look what i found =) i've learned so much here. i think it just depends on the child on how it should be monitored. but frankly. i like my privacy. and if my parents had me forwarding EVERY email i sent and recieved to them i would feel untrusted therefore making my relationship with my parents suck. and if they had my passwords? i honestly wouldn't use that because once again i wouldn't feel trusted. thats just my opinion. i grew up with free range internet access from a VERY young age around 6 or 7? i loved the internet and i loved learning from it. and i used it wisely. though i wont disagree that i had a few popups which scarred me for life lol but thats what a good popup blocker is for!


I feel the exact same way as you lol


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I was never really monitored with internet usage growing up. But every time I got on the computer my parents would lecture me on how not to talk to people on the internet, not to give out personal information, and only look up what I need to and get off. 

I think they were more scared I would tell a pedophile where I lived than me finding a pornographic site


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I wasn't monitored a whole lot when I was younger on the computer, but I'm also a pathetically innocent child who didn't do anything except have a terrible temper that arose often (mother and I have clashing personalities). I had no reason to be searching for things I shouldn't have been. I also knew exactly what I was doing when I said things online. Mostly facebook. I still refuse to give facebook my phone number when it asks every time I sign in. I think that's ridiculous. 

I also think it's ridiculous for children to be having cell phones. I got a cell phone in high school and that was to call my mom for a ride after school because I was in theatre and rehearsal didn't always end consistently. I couldn't text or do much other than play tetris.. When I did get a phone that could text, it was 250 a month both received AND sent. I was a junior when I got a legitimate phone with unlimited texting. I WILL NOT own a smartphone or have internet on my cell phone until I don't have any choice. I think it's ridiculous. I have a brand new laptop for the internet. I wouldn't talk to anyone if I had internet on my phone. 

My little brother got a cell phone with texting when he was like 8. I was furious and thought it was completely absurd. I still do because I'm pretty sure he has a smartphone (He's 13 now). He should also have his internet monitored, but he doesn't. 

I do think my mom checked the computer's history though. Because I remember a bunch of adult sites showed up one time. Definitely wasn't me.. But I do have 2 younger brothers.. Hmm.. My 16 year old brother forgets to log off facebook on my mom's laptop once in a while and boy did she find things out while reading active chats of his (he went to the desktop and logged). He's been involved with drugs for a while and gotten in legal trouble from it, but we both sat there reading his conversations. Interesting.

I also don't get internet for the majority of the summer because I work at a summer camp. We don't have wifi, so if you want to look something up, you have to haul your butt to the office and use the dial up internet. Either way, we're too busy to just sit down and check our facebooks. We're off Friday nights and Saturdays, but the rest of the week, we are all completely out of touch with the rest of the world. We can text each other and we do, mostly like "Hey. It's thundering and might start raining. No water activities, we're figuring out plan B" or if we can get someone to cover something for us. But that's the extent of my technology from the end of May to August.

I would monitor a child's internet based on the child, personally.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Online chatting like AOL got really popular when I was in jr high and obviously only got more popular with time. My computer usage wasn't monitored and now that I can look back on it I really wish it had been. I wasn't a bad kid and very rarely got in trouble for anything major, no drugs, no parties, no illegal anything. But there were those couple of times that my friends and I made plans to meet boys at the movies or the mall that we met in a chat room somewhere. We were ever unfortunate enough to meet some old creeper who lied about his age, but one time we did meet a group of guys that said they were 15 and ended up being in their 20's. At the time we thought it was cool to hang out with older guys but in reality we were lucky we weren't raped and murdered. I now have two girls ages 6 and 3. Both of them know how to use the computer for websites appropraite for their age, but you better believe they will be well monitored when they get old enough to want a facebook page.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Perhaps it's the different culture that we have here (most of people from young kids to old granpas' have a cell phone of their own), but actually I'm for children having cell phones. For me it seems a handy way to keep in touch with your children, check where s/he is, gives some free space to go since you aren't binded to it what you've agreed but can have a contact... I think it's a lot like Internet, children need to get taught how to use a cell phone.

Oooppss... back to the topic now.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

TaMMa89 said:


> ^^Perhaps it's the different culture that we have here (most of people from young kids to old granpas' have a cell phone of their own), but actually I'm for children having cell phones. For me it seems a handy way to keep in touch with your children, check where s/he is, gives some free space to go since you aren't binded to it what you've agreed but can have a contact... I think it's a lot like Internet, children need to get taught how to use a cell phone.
> 
> Oooppss... back to the topic now.


I agree, but I have seen little kids with Iphones of their own and that's just not necessary IMO. Just a little phone that makes phone calls and can text is all they should need.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

^^I'm willing to agree with that, Katesrider. Even the thing doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

actually - I did see an awesom cellphone that was marketed at older generations - we got one for my grandfather who , at 96 feels that he is too old to get his head around these new fangled technology as he puts it - this phone only did calls - no texting , and it only called pre set numbers. So emergency services, my mother , aunt and uncle and us (as we were the family that lived closest to him at the time , and would often take him shopping and things) 
\
It was perfect and I do believe that you could set it to txt those set numbers as well - we diddnt as it would only confuse him , but the option was there if you chose to - very basic , but a marvellous idea!

if I was to give a cellphone to my child , that is the sort I would give them


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw a commericial for one of those! I thought it was very cool how it didn't have all the crap the the new phones have... I just want to be able to talk and text (Which I don't do a lot). I also didn't get a cell phone until I was 16, it was our house rule, no phone until your 16.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Scoope said:


> I am wondering what your rules re internet are (or if you are a child - and to me a child is anyone under the age of 18 , what are the rules your parents set for you using the internet?) I have no facebook , no forums (unless pre-vetted by us), no R rated material or material of questionable content, I am highly skeptical of online chat programs like msn and skype for kids - I dont see the need (except for if they're talking to family - alot of ours is overseas) if they want to talk to their friends , I think face to face is best - I am over tween girls getting into massive blowups over something that happened on facebook or msn. one big headache.


 My parents trust me not to visit anything innopropiate or give away information, and have set no limits on my computer usage. I have facebook, AIM (but I don't use it often), Skype, email, and design some websites, visit horse forums like this, and research training techniques. I actually don't go online unless it's school- or horse-related, except for chatting on FB.

Honestly, I think the limits you've set for the 7yr old are okay, but for the 14-yr old, IMO it's a little extreme.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My youngest brother got a phone so young so that my mom could fine him while he was off galavanting with his friends. I wouldn't mind if it was a phone that just made calls, but he's had unlimited texting since like 3rd grade and I'm pretty sure he has internet now. He's in 7th grade. 

My brothers don't have their own laptops though. They use the desktop or my mom's laptop when she's not on it. I've had my own since..right before my 17th birthday. But I was also finishing high school and needed to do research papers and the like, which is difficult to spend hours typing when 4 people want to use the same computer. 

Anywayyyy back on topic, I think I mentioned before: it depends on the kids. There are some kids I know I could trust to not do anything potentially harmful on the computer..and then there are kids like my brothers.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i dont even have facebook and people were arguing about me

basically this is what happened:

my friend moved to another state a few months ago and her other friend was complaining about me.
then she said "gosh i'd hate for *marlea warlea to see this
I didn't put my real name here, just my HF name


----------



## wishingforahorse (Jan 15, 2010)

When I was younger, I rarely went on the computer. I didn't get my first email account until middle school, and I occasionally used the internet. Now I'm in high school and I will admit that I use the computer a lot. I have to though, because I'm a full time student on an online charter school. I try not to spend more than 3-4 hours a day. The computer is in the family room, so everyone can see what you're doing on it. 

When I got my drivers license, my mom let me buy my first cell phone..for safety reasons. I get yelled at if I use it too much.

My mom trusts my sisters and I a lot. Almost too much. I can do anything I want on the internet. My mom has not set any limits/rules. She only asks that we don't go on it too much.

ETA- My mom also lets us watch any movie we want. I can watch any R rated movie. Here's a quick story: I asked my friends if they wanted to go to movie theaters, and we were trying to pick out what movie we wanted to watch. Since we are 16, we can't watch an R rated movie without an adult(or is it 17?). One of my friends told me that my other friend can't watch a PG13 movie without her mom screening it first. That is ridiculous! She is 16! It makes me wonder what else that poor girl can't do..


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Most forums have an age limit but I have found that this forum over all others has a greater influx of the younger set than any other I know of or belong to.

What would be nice and completely trend setting as I know of no forum that would do this ( and it isn't really their job either) is to have a group of volunteer trusted members that would act as "guides" to those that are new to forum life and in our case horse ownership ( in general).

This would be something only the administrator could set up but very young members like marlea for example could converse with to avoid certain forum etiquette pit holes that so many fall into. This would easily avoid them being targeted by those that jump on any " out of the norm" or " you just don't do that" type threads/posts they may post.

If this was considered it would be completely fluid on both sides and no one would be forced to take part or use the benefit it could provide.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a niece who is now 16 y/o, when she was younger I used to let her use my computer to go online and she surfed around sites for things like Hannah Montana and whatnot...

More recently she's used my laptop to chat with her older sister (this is when she's visiting me - and in true 21st Century style, her sister isn't my niece!) however she's developed this habit of switching to the desktop if you try to peek at what she's doing... I asked her what was she trying to hide? From a certain distance I can't read what she's typing, so what's she up to that she has to close the window she's using...

She insisted she was just talking to her sister, but wouldn't let me say "hello"...

I've since disabled the webcam and she won't be allowed to do anything without letting me see what she's doing - I've told her that, and I've told her why I'm not happy about her hiding what she's doing ... thankfully she's sensible enough to understand that I am concerned about her and not being a mean old hag who's trying to ruin her life!


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm 15 and my Mum and Dad are pretty strict with my internet use, I have to obey buy there many rules, or I have to suffer the punishment which is far enough Here's the rules;

1) All my homework has to be done before I use the computer.
2) I wasn't allowed facebook untill last year. 
3) Mum checks all the sites before I sign up. E.g this site. 
4) And my max time on the computer is 1hour and 30mintues, but when I was growing up it was 30mintues. 

Im glad they gave me these rules, I now know better then alot of my friends about internet saftey and how to keep my details safe. Once my friend posted her number on her facebook page. How stupid is that!!?


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I have three boys and homeschool. I have a strong filter on the internet so that 'things' just aren't an option. They get 15min of "play' time a day, IF their schoolwork and chores are done. My oldest is 13 and gets an extra 15 of FB time. He can also Skype his "girlfriend" but only with his brothers or a parent in the room. We have two laptops but they are NEVER allowed in the bedrooms. I have personally seen the damage that internet can do and I strive to find a balance between education and safety.

We have had to have the conversation of how there isn't anything "free" on the internet.... O.O


----------

